# Felt Slipstream Ar1 Finally Built...argyle Warning!!! Pics!!!



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Finally got the AR1 built up. Check out the pics!!!!!!


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

That's awesome !! Zipps


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

What kind of wheels are those? J/K I'm loving my 404s on my AR4. What year are those Zipps? I supposedly have the 2009's and mine don't have carbon hub side plates, just pewter colored aluminum I guess.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

now that's a pro bike holy hell!

are those the R701 classic bars?

looks amazing, but more importantly how does it ride?

Chad


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Love that frame. Looks like a TT bike but really is a RB. Gorgeous bike...Why does it have a Shimano sticker? BB? Looks like all Campy


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Snakebitten said:


> Love that frame. Looks like a TT bike but really is a RB. Gorgeous bike...Why does it have a Shimano sticker? BB? Looks like all Campy


the OP bought the frame, and outfitted the bike with campy...Garmin Slipstream is sponsored by Shimano 

Chad


----------



## Kaidenjohn (Feb 24, 2009)

Were did you get the frame? I am looking for the same frame type if not the F1..


----------



## mjse (Aug 22, 2008)

This bike is sick. Great Job. Have you had a chance to weigh it yet?:thumbsup:


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

IanChilders said:


> What kind of wheels are those? J/K I'm loving my 404s on my AR4. What year are those Zipps? I supposedly have the 2009's and mine don't have carbon hub side plates, just pewter colored aluminum I guess.


09 Zipps lose the carbon caps and gain the ability to preload the bearings.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

-dustin said:


> 09 Zipps lose the carbon caps and gain the ability to preload the bearings.


Cool, thanks Dustin!


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the replies. The bike rides great. Super stiff and super fast feeling. The bike is actually pretty heavy at the moment weighing in just over 18 lbs.

Got the frame from someone in Boulder, CO. 1 of 8 AR's built for the team last year, 6 of those, mine included being made extra stiff.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> the OP bought the frame, and outfitted the bike with campy...Garmin Slipstream is sponsored by Shimano
> 
> Chad


Looks who's crap dont stink Not everyone of us is up on all things RB and racing. Just saw this bike reviewed in a current mag if memory serves so didnt know op just bought the frame as I thought it was just a team bike and not available to public. Unlike you Im relatively new to the RB scene so it will take some time to get fully acclimated to all the ins and outs and the whos who of it.


----------



## quanster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

mile2424 said:


> thanks for the replies. The bike rides great. Super stiff and super fast feeling. The bike is actually pretty heavy at the moment weighing in just over 18 lbs.
> 
> Got the frame from someone in Boulder, CO. 1 of 8 AR's built for the team last year, 6 of those, mine included being made extra stiff.


why so heavy? what size is it? my AR4 weighed 18 lbs (54cm) with a full ultegra SL group...only thing i can think of is those Zipps since they're so deep. i switched out everything to SRAM RED on mine and now it's a smidget under 17 lbs.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Snakebitten said:


> Looks who's crap dont stink Not everyone of us is up on all things RB and racing. Just saw this bike reviewed in a current mag if memory serves so didn't know op just bought the frame as I thought it was just a team bike and not available to public. Unlike you Im relatively new to the RB scene so it will take some time to get fully acclimated to all the ins and outs and the whos who of it.


Relax, wasn't rolling my eyes at you, just the fact that it's kind of goofy IMO to have SHIMANO plastered on the bike and then to outfit it with Campy...and I'm VERY new to road biking...less than a year:thumbsup: I signed up years ago as I thought I could afford a bike...things changed, entered the military, etc. and just recently purchased my first road bike a caad9

its a kick ass bike no doubt, and whatever makes the OP happy.:thumbsup: 

Chad


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> Relax, wasn't rolling my eyes at you, just the fact that it's kind of goofy IMO to have SHIMANO plastered on the bike and then to outfit it with Campy...and I'm VERY new to road biking...less than a year:thumbsup: I signed up years ago as I thought I could afford a bike...things changed, entered the military, etc. and just recently purchased my first road bike a caad9
> 
> its a kick ass bike no doubt, and whatever makes the OP happy.:thumbsup:
> 
> Chad


LOL at how a smiley can put someone on the verge of WWIII. My bad. Just used to seeing the  smiley used to indicate negative responce. Less than a year into RBing here too. Caad 9 is sweet. I went the cheaper route and opted for a Moto Immortal Spirit. Building it up with some good parts. So far I love RBing. In it to stay. Please be safe wherever they deploy you.

Pete


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Snakebitten said:


> LOL at how a smiley can put someone on the verge of WWIII. My bad. Just used to seeing the  smiley used to indicate negative responce. Less than a year into RBing here too. Caad 9 is sweet. I went the cheaper route and opted for a Moto Immortal Spirit. Building it up with some good parts. So far I love RBing. In it to stay. Please be safe wherever they deploy you.
> 
> Pete


its all good Pete, thanks for the well wishes...I've learned with my time on online forums that alot can be misconstrued due to not hearing how a person is saying what they are typing and body language...

but man does the OP's bike kick ass.... 

Chad


----------

